
McDonald's to cut global antibiotic use in chickens - zeep
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mcdonalds-antibiotics-idUSKCN1B321V
======
observation
Good news, as anybody listening to gastropod will know!

[https://gastropod.com/the-birds-and-the-bugs/](https://gastropod.com/the-
birds-and-the-bugs/)

